# Naruto Shippuden: Clash of Ninja Revolution 3 Official: RANKED ONLINE!!!



## ryne11 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Confirmed Roster So far (Confirmed 40)*
1.Naruto
2.Sakura 
3.Kakashi (New Moveset/Specials)
4.Deidara
5.Sasori in Hiruko
6.Itachi (New Moveset sorta?)
7.Kisame (New Moveset sorta?)
8.Chiyo
9.Guy
10. Neji
11.Lee
12.Tenten
13.Gaara
14.Kankuro
15.Temari
16.Baki
17.Jiraiya
18.Tsunade (New Moveset sorta?)
19. Shikamaru
20. True Form Sasori
21. Asuma
22. Choji
23. Kurenai
24. Hinata (Awakened Hinata transformation)
25. Kiba
26. Shino
27. Anko
28. Yugao
29. Hidan
30. Kakuzu
31. Orochimaru
32. Kabuto
33. Sasuke
34. Sai
35. Yamato
36. Anbu Kakashi
37. Towa
38. Komachi
39. Bando
40. Kagura


(Image stolen from ultimate_shino, IGN.com)





> * *Over 30[35]  [40] playable characters* with new moves, new jutsu and new looks
> * Go head-to-head in a singles versus match, face your opponents in tag battles, fight in exhibition matches or test your might in a _*ranked match over Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection*_
> * *Two teams can tag in or out *for the ultimate co-operative battle
> * Over 40 3D fighting environments to choose from, *with nine completely new stages*
> * Several gameplay mechanics will get an overhaul in NARUTO Shippuden: Clash of Ninja Revolution 3, giving even more of a competitive edge





 :ho


----------



## QuePasa (Mar 13, 2009)

No online. No purchase.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 14, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> This will hopefully have all the shit R2 had plus shit from EX 1 and 2. Maybe exclusive characters too, like Chiyo and 4TN. One can only hope
> 
> All I have to say is *IT BETTER FUCKING HAVE ONLINE!*


i hope they do not remove the original characters of R2. it most likely be based on the first arc and probably another original story.


----------



## destinator (Mar 15, 2009)

Curious what direction they gonna take now. Especially if they have a improved Hurricane Clash Mode + Awakenings from EX3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2009)

whats the Japanese name for this? just curious.. also what console(s) will this be in?


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 19, 2009)

akatsukiprojects said:


> whats the Japanese name for this? just curious.. also what console(s) will this be in?




There is no Japanese equivalent, as all games since the first Revolution (well, second if you want to be anal) are Custom Tailored to North America (Exclusive Characters/Stages/ Missions not in the Japanese)

And Wii, as all the others have


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2009)

since bandai namco just buy D3 publisher i wonder if they will still publish it or Tomy would have to find another publisher.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope they do not remove the original characters of R2. it most likely be based on the first arc and probably another original story.


I hoped there was finally going to be a Revolution game with the characters after the timeskip. If it proves true that the game is basically covering entire part 1, I'm not so sure I will get it. Sure, it would be a few new characters, but otherwise, probably another add-on on R2. Same jutsus, too.

Then again, that fact was removed completely, and other than the site in the OP's post, I have yet to find a site about this game.

I'll at least check it out.. but I still hope for a part II fighting game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2009)

so this game is like the narutimate series?


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 21, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> so this game is like the narutimate series?



Nothing like it at all


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, Amazon.com has info



> * *Over 30 playable characters* with new moves, new jutsu and new looks
> * Go head-to-head in a singles versus match, face your opponents in tag battles, fight in exhibition matches or test your might in a _*ranked match over Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection*_
> * *Two teams can tag in or out *for the ultimate co-operative battle
> * Over 40 3D fighting environments to choose from, *with nine completely new stages*
> * Several gameplay mechanics will get an overhaul in NARUTO Shippuden: Clash of Ninja Revolution 3, giving even more of a competitive edge




1. Only over 30? I am to assume then they will remove characters from Revolution 2? Even if they don't fit with the timeframe, I see no reason to remove them
2. RANKED ONLINE
3. Double Tag Teams
4. 9 new stages? What were all of the ones added in EX one/two?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 27, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Well, Amazon.com has info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well how manny characters did Revolution 2 had? im to lazy to check.

if they remove character it most likely be the originals,but hopefully they dont.


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 27, 2009)

It had 38, including transformations


----------



## Splyte (Apr 27, 2009)

Online? Awesome! The last GNT game I got was GNT4 back when it first came out but i'll definitely be picking this up


----------



## destinator (Apr 28, 2009)

Most likely they remove all PTS Chars (just like EX1 did) and just add the current GNT EX Rooster - some chars (where ever they said their limit for the story) and add some still missing characters like Chiyo or 4 Tails.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2009)

I will pick this up for sure if they dropped all the pts characters, and has 30+ Shippuuden characters.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not sure if anyone is interested, but Revolution 2 can be bought for new $15 on EBGames.com


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2009)

They're gonna do another filler arc like with CONR2, I betcha.


----------



## ryne11 (May 2, 2009)

They will probably go through the first 2 Shippuden Arcs. Ninja Destiny 2 Is coming out, and ti has 4TK and Chiyo IIRC, and Viz is already releasing art and shit for Sai, Yamato, and other shit from the penis arc, so it is possible. There is NO reason for this game not to have TF Sasori or the Akatsuki cave stage


Maybe the first 3 cannon arcs, though I doubt it. I really want Kagura to return. i like the way she plays, even if she is not top tier in most circles


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 3, 2009)

Hmm....wow ND2.already? Geez.......that sound possible but I doubt we will get up to Sasuke, maybe just 4tails as the Dub hasnt even aired Ship. yet.


----------



## ryne11 (May 4, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Hmm....wow ND2.already? Geez.......that sound possible but I doubt we will get up to Sasuke, maybe just 4tails as the Dub hasnt even aired Ship. yet.



Because that stopped UN4s release 
(though it only got most of the gaara arc, though the same applies.)

There are plenty of other legitimate mediums that are available that are not simply the dub, such as the Sub AND manga, which are far ahead, and those are highly rated and viewed/bought


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, and the Dub manga is already at the Pain invasion arc.


----------



## ryne11 (May 5, 2009)

I know. I get my Shonen jump a month before it is released in stores. i wonder if we will get a crater level


----------



## Raiyu (May 6, 2009)

wow the manga is that far already? And I thought the dub hasn't even started yet?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 6, 2009)

Anyway, this is odd. I have seen nothing at all on GameSpot, so why does Amazon have it already?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 7, 2009)

gamestop.com has it too.


----------



## Archer112 (May 7, 2009)

Does this game entail dodging vast amounts of danmaku and killing hoards of tiny monsters with more firepower than the average assult rifle, untill you get to a boss, who uses a spell with a creative name.
The boss then precedes to kill you at every attempt, with the only recouse to be to use a continue.

If not, I'm not intrested.


----------



## ryne11 (May 8, 2009)

Then go away


----------



## ryne11 (May 21, 2009)

Officially announced, along with Ninja Destiny 2


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2009)

sound awesome and 30 characters for the rescue gaara arc that sound good.

they probably will remove the other rookie 9 and wait for Revolution4 and add them as chunin.


----------



## ryne11 (May 22, 2009)

Destiny 2 ends at the Penis arc, so maybe Revolution 3 will too

But if we do not get TF Sasori or Akatsuki Cave, I will be pissed


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Destiny 2 ends at the Penis arc, so maybe Revolution 3 will too
> 
> But if we do not get TF Sasori or Akatsuki Cave, I will be pissed


well the cover say it cover the Rescue Gaara arc.

and it most likely that TF Sasori is in they aredy realesed art work of him in the TCG and i hope they add Chiyo.

you should change part of the tread title.


----------



## ryne11 (May 22, 2009)

It won't let me 

and whoever stole my scan and gave it to GoNintendo, credit me next time


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 22, 2009)

rev3 is ex1 so just remember that. ND2 is SR2 so remember that as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> *rev3 is ex1 so just remember that*. ND2 is SR2 so remember that as well.


um nope is not.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 22, 2009)

Sweet! Can't wait for this game.


----------



## ryne11 (May 22, 2009)

From now on, I am gonna watermark or label all scans I make. I am sick of asshats stealing them and taking credit



Dbgohan08 said:


> rev3 is ex1 so just remember that.



EX1 had 30+ Characters covering only the Gaara Arc, 30+ stages and online Ranked Matches?


----------



## destinator (May 23, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> EX1 had 30+ Characters covering only the Gaara Arc, 30+ stages and online Ranked Matches?



It is "just" Rev2 with extra EX1 content  + prolly GNT EX4 features .


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> It is "just" Rev2 with extra EX1 content  + prolly GNT EX4 features .



it wont be just rev 2 with extra ex1 content that is stupid and it won't have ex4 things, if anything ex4 will steal things from this game just like ex3 stole characters and modes from rev2.


----------



## ryne11 (May 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> It is "just" Rev2 with extra EX1 content  + prolly GNT EX4 features .



So if this game comes out first, it is stealing from EX4?


----------



## Magellan (May 23, 2009)

Please tell  me Hidan Kakzuzu are in this.  Along with Sai and Yammato.


----------



## ryne11 (May 23, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Please tell  me Hidan Kakzuzu are in this.  Along with Sai and Yammato.




Nothing is confirmed. I highly doubt the first 2 though


----------



## Raiyu (May 24, 2009)

Wait, where does it say anything about ranked matches..I just see online multiplayer..


----------



## ryne11 (May 24, 2009)

It is not in the scan, it is in the first post with the Amazon info



> Go head-to-head in a singles versus match, face your opponents in tag battles, fight in exhibition matches or test your might in a* ranked match over Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection*


----------



## ryne11 (May 28, 2009)

IGN has shit



> May 27, 2009 - Any red-blooded Naruto fan out there knew this announcement was coming, but TOMY has revealed through IGN today that the long-running Clash of Ninja series will be continuing on Wii, this time focusing on the new Naruto Shippuden series evolution.
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Clash of Ninja Revolution 3 will be hitting Wii thus fall. As the next edition of the fan-favorite (and well received) Wii fighter, Revolution 3 boasts an even larger list of fighters, arenas, and options,* as well as a revamped co-op mode and… we've waited for it… full online support.*
> Yeah, I'd say that's about what I expected it to look like. Online play you say? New co-op? Interest level rises...
> ...



Ok, what are all the new different stages that will be ripped from the EX games?

Desert
The Shrine/Underwater Cavern
Akatsuki Cave
Am I forgetting anything?

Does that mean the US will get more exclusive stages, or will it go further than just the Gaara Arc?



Unless Crisis Specials still exist, it looks like Naruto won't have Obama Rasengan


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 28, 2009)

What? If its covering the whole Gaara arc, shouldnt he have Odama?


----------



## ryne11 (May 29, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> What? If its covering the whole Gaara arc, shouldnt he have Odama?



I am just saying that because the first EX didn't have it. But I guess Crisis may return


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 30, 2009)

Really? Now that's odd........I hope not!


----------



## ryne11 (May 30, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Really? Now that's odd........I hope not!



How so? Rev 2 had Crisis mode, and everyone says how it is just GNT4, even though GNT4 did not have Crisis IIRC


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 30, 2009)

I mean that they might remove Crisis mode even though its been in there for the past two games. I swear CR 1 had it as well.......


----------



## Kyou (May 30, 2009)

I would say they would keep crisis mode, why bring in a new thing well not exactly new now, if they're just gonna take it out later.

I'm hoping for all Konoha 12 to be in. I think the only member of Konoha 12 that may not make it in is Ino as she's the only timeskip konoha 12 member to not be created yet.
Maybe exclusive 

Excited to see the character roster, since its an original story could go any way like have no sort of expected people.
Well I'd say Rock Lee since he always works his way in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2009)

gamespot posted some new pictures
Link


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 17, 2009)

Some shit from siliconera



> - ability to adjust life, chakra recovery rate, invincibility while side stepping, and more
> - set matches that require your opponent to land a special to win
> *- ability to adjust settings for online or offline play
> - online support two players*
> ...


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't wait until they post a character list - on a site that is accessable. They should have plenty of room for characters. Add-ons are well and good, but the character list will be my first check.

But I like the *move sets being changed for returning characters* deal. I have only seen a picture of Naruto delivering a kick, that looked very much alike to his younger versions attack. But maybe such a thing is inevitable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2009)

> Eighting is also changing the move sets for existing characters so this game won?t be exactly like EX1. For instance, Deidara has a unique throw where he plants a bomb on his opponent?s face


bad ass.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTkqCEgKib0[/YOUTUBE]

Things I noticed:
-Akatsuki Cave stage
-Stage where Naruto fought Sai (Sai is likely playable going off that)
-Better graphics
-Exclusive Stages from last game return.
-Rainy looking Ramen Stand




Thoughts?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome. Better graphic and new characters are always welcomed. So's Akatsuki Cave.

Hope they have the four Akatsukis (five, with True Sasori).


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 7, 2009)

I see no reason why they wouldn't be in


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2009)

oh yes for the online play.
Maybe I can have more replay value sinc my friend don't like this game for long lol.

Looks very nice, hopefully adds more stuff and different moves to make it more refreshing


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 10, 2009)

35+ Characters



Predict away


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm all for online play. It's way overdue and I'm glad it's being implemented in this latest installment.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I will pick this up for sure if they dropped all the pts characters, *and has 30+ Shippuuden characters*.




I don't see this happening.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 11, 2009)

30+ characters? That sounds almost too good to be true. 

That picture.. who is Naruto fighting there?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 11, 2009)

35+ characters? that sounds awesome


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Wraith_Madara said:


> 30+ characters? That sounds almost too good to be true.
> 
> That picture.. who is Naruto fighting there?



Gaara


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> 35+ Characters
> 
> 
> 
> Predict away


*Confirmed*
1.Naruto Uzumaki 
2.Sakura Haruno
3.Kazekage Gaara
4.Kakashi Hatake
5.Rock Lee 
6.Neji Hyuga 
7.Temari 
8.Kankuro 
9.Might Guy
10.Jiraiya
11.Tsunade The Fith Hokage
12.Baki
13.Tenten
14.Hiruko Sasori
15.Deidara


*Prediction*
16.True Form Sasori
17.Chiyo
18.Shikamaru
19.Kisame
20.Itachi
21.Chouji
22.Kiba
23.Shino
24.Hinata
25.Kurenai
26.Asuma
27.Yugao

*Hard to say*
28.Ino 
29.Sai 
30.Yamato 
31.First Hokage
32.Second Hokage
33.Third Hokage
34.Fourth Hokage
35.Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## Kyou (Jul 12, 2009)

The problem is not all of them have the Shippuden look, liek it says many of which have the new updated look, although that could be considering Kakashi's lack of change, Gai's lack of change.... in appearance.
Although I doubt we'd have like any random like younger Ino, Hinata, Shino, and like TS the rest sort of thing.

I think they'll try and round the Konoha 12 in Shippuden, only one who is missing is Ino TS from Ex 2 or 3... so maybe another exclusive for a bit, they're bound to be making her eventually. 

So are these definitely confirmed?
1.Naruto Uzumaki +
2.Sakura Haruno +
3.Kazekage Gaara +
4.Kakashi Hatake +
5.Rock Lee +
6.Neji Hyuga +
7.Temari
8.Kankuro
9.Might Guy
10.Jiraiya
11.Tsunade The Fith Hokage
12.Baki
13.Tenten +
14.Hiruko Sasori +
15.Deidara +
+ are the ones that I know are definitely confirmed off the top of my head, seen screenshots/videos.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome lists. If they include all those characters, this game will last longer than CoNR2. But I don't think they'll include the hokages. Wonder if there is a snowball's chance in the burning abyss that they'll include Tobi as a secret character (one chance of a million, probably). Sure, he didn't fight in the Gaara arc, but he was there in the end, was he not? Or was that afterwards?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 12, 2009)

yess, its coming out soon. Good thing they have all the best akatsuki members in this game.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay so there's an official trailer out now which confirms a couple more expected characters,nothing out of the ordinary lol.
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Episode 15

If it doesn't work try Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Episode 15

But yea confirms couple more;
1.Naruto Uzumaki +
2.Sakura Haruno +
3.Kazekage Gaara +
4.Kakashi Hatake +
5.Rock Lee +
6.Neji Hyuga +
7.Temari +
8.Kankuro +
9.Might Guy +
10.Jiraiya +
11.Tsunade The Fith Hokage +
12.Baki +
13.Tenten +
14.Hiruko Sasori +
15.Deidara +
So you were definitely right, Link~

Prediction:
16.True Form Sasori
17.Chiyo
18.Shikamaru
19.Kisame
20.Itachi
21.Chouji
22.Kiba
23.Shino
24.Hinata
25.Kurenai
26.Asuma
27.Orochimaru
28. Kabuto
29. Nine Tailed Naruto
30. Yugao

Hard to say
31. Ino
32. Sai
33. Yamato
34. Anko

I think your predictions are pretty spot on aswell, except maybe not Yugao, she has absolutely no place in the game, heck in the series she hasn't been seen for quite some time so including her would be pretty pointless, although if its 1 extra character, why not. But still; it'd be a bit strange.

Orochimaru I think will definitely be in it, while he doesn't appear during the arc, I'd say his still 99% in due to his importance within the plot, plus does not require any change, pretty much a copy and paste since Shippuden Look is the same lol.
And Kabuto, Same reason, little less likely, but still highly probable lol.

Probably get a Nine Tailed Naruto aswell.

I think Ino has a decent chance to make her appearance, despite not appearing in the Japanese games in Timeskip, she's the only rookie to cop that bullshit, but yea they're making a new Wii game thats looking very Clash of Ninja series so its likely we'll get Ino from that.

Sai and Yamato, I don't think they appear, besides that first Shippuden scene for Sai, so its unlikely... 

Anko, I must say as much as I like her lol why? No place in this story arc, but I sort of don't see them cutting characters unless they're filler. 

I don't see the Hokages getting in, but who knows, it'd be cool  As long as I get my Ino, lawl.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 14, 2009)

S e a n said:


> Okay so there's an official trailer out now which confirms a couple more expected characters,nothing out of the ordinary lol.
> _"Beyonder has better feats, I'm not really going to go into arguing this now, so I'll give it to him." - Endless Mike_
> 
> If it doesn't work try _"Beyonder has better feats, I'm not really going to go into arguing this now, so I'll give it to him." - Endless Mike_
> ...


well i put Yugao because her model is aredy created and Baki is in.

and the Hokages i put them because they were in Ninja Destiny 2.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 15, 2009)

I understand why, but I think they'll phase out Hokages in favour of characters like Orochimaru, Kabuto, etc.
Also, would the Ninja Destiny 2 models be the same? I would think they're lower quality, although that means they'd just have to remake the models since all the combos, but still might be too much work, and Orochimaru and Kabuto being in leaves little room for Hokages, they wouldn't put 1 and 2 and leave out 3 and 4, or put 3 and 4 and leave out 1 and 2 I'd think. I worded that pretty stupidly, but yea lol.

Baki plays a part in the Gaara arc, like he has a place. Whereas Yugao won't even be seen, like doesn't play a part at all, and still hasn't reappeared like ever lol. But if it's the choice of an extra character, ofcourse I hope they leave her in.

So with the limits of 35(is that exactly 35??), Hokages to me seems unlikely.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It is 35+, so it will be 36 or 37, because if it wer 38 or 39, they would be advertising "Nearly 40 playable Characters"


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 16, 2009)

There should be 17 confirmed characters....Itachi and Kisame were seen on the advertising for the game at AX.

Plus if this game is expected to cover the whole Gaara arc, it's a given they'd be in. True Sasori will definitely make it. When you add him, everybody from the Rescue Gaara arc is there minus Chiyo and...Iruka (who probably won't be coming back.) 

I also see no reason to get rid of Kagura, Bando, Towa, Komachi or Yugao. They were in the last installment, so it's not like it takes any effort to bring them back. I believe those characters as well as Anko will make a return. Just because they're not in Shippuden doesn't mean they can't be playable. It also helps to fill out the 35+ roster.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 16, 2009)

I actually hope they do get rid of those four (along with Awakened Hinata and CS Sasuke), if only because they'd probably not get any new moves or plot importance at all, being extra characters added just for the new story. If they'd add all the Konoha 12, their teachers, plus the Sannins, the Sand Ninjas and Akatsuki, the list will be filled quickly enough.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 16, 2009)

So what if they don't get new moves? They were good characters to use, and the more characters in a roster, the better. I personally liked those characters and getting rid of them just because is a stupid reason.

This isn't a game going from GC to Wii. This is a sequel of a Wii game, so it shouldn't be a problem bringing those four in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2009)

new gameplay video

Link removed


----------



## Aeon (Jul 16, 2009)

Chiyo was confirmed as a playable character today.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am gonna put a confirmed list in the first post


----------



## Kyou (Jul 17, 2009)

Anki Rendan said:


> True Sasori will definitely make it. When you add him, everybody from the Rescue Gaara arc is there minus Chiyo and...Iruka (who probably won't be coming back.)
> 
> I also see no reason to get rid of Kagura, Bando, Towa, Komachi or Yugao. They were in the last installment, so it's not like it takes any effort to bring them back. I believe those characters as well as Anko will make a return. Just because they're not in Shippuden doesn't mean they can't be playable. It also helps to fill out the 35+ roster.



It's likely that True Sasori will make it, very likely. But until we see gameplay shots of him, we can't confirm it like 100%.

Kagura, Bando, Towa and Komachi specifically are totally filler, I see no reason at all to keep them, and I don't see them keeping them to be honest, they got rid of Iruka/Mizuki, Zabuza and Haku. And they were decent canon characters, why keep filler when we have canon characters that have been kicked to the curb? 
Yugao also I believe will get the Iruka treatment and be kicked, but see what happens.

It would seem Chiyo is an exclusive isn't she? That's pretty exciting  , Here's hoping for Ino to fill out the Konoha 12 -_-. Using Sasori's mother and father puppets  Pretty cooooool.  Looks to be great 

Good idea putting it on the first page


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 17, 2009)

You don't see what I'm saying though...

Yes, Zabuza, Haku, Iruka, etc didn't make it back, but that was because they had to redesign the entire series from the ground up. Even though it looks the same, they couldn't port characters from the Gamecube version to the Wii version. So they simply chose characters that were important at the time and made Revolution 1. With Revolution 2, which came out while the fillers were airing, they decided to make their own storyline and add in a few characters from GNT 3 and 4, like Anko, Awakened Hinata, UNT Naruto, SS Sasuke and of course, their original four.

Revolution 2 and Revolution 3 are on the same system, the Wii. So it takes no effort on their part to simply bring Anko, Yugao and their original four into Revolution 3. Like I said, the more characters the better. Storyline this, storyline that. The story mode is only covering the Rescue Gaara arc, so technically the roster shouldn't have any more than 20 characters. With 35 characters, I'm certain they are including the rest of the Konoha 11, their teachers and any additional characters introduced in Revolution 2 to make up a beefy roster.

And I'm 100% sure True Sasori will make it.  He's playable in the DS title Ninja Council 4, and he was in EX 2 (which made up for EX's pitiful roster), so I'm sure he will definitely be in this game.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shikamaru Confirmed
VJPholwanna


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Chiyo was confirmed as a playable character today.


were she was confirmed?


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 17, 2009)

On Gamespot she was. Read the article


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, I should have linked the article when I said that.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 18, 2009)

Anki Rendan said:


> You don't see what I'm saying though...
> 
> Yes, Zabuza, Haku, Iruka, etc didn't make it back, but that was because they had to redesign the entire series from the ground up. Even though it looks the same, they couldn't port characters from the Gamecube version to the Wii version. So they simply chose characters that were important at the time and made Revolution 1. With Revolution 2, which came out while the fillers were airing, they decided to make their own storyline and add in a few characters from GNT 3 and 4, like Anko, Awakened Hinata, UNT Naruto, SS Sasuke and of course, their original four.
> 
> ...



Still, I think the way I'm thinking is like, its a new start on the series sorta thing now, starting with all new characters with their Shippuden look so its like everyones fresh, and filler characters have no place within Shippuden or series 1, it'd be no effort to bring them over. Yes, definitely. But I think with predictions by LinkDarkside for example which doesn't include Komachi, Towa, etc. shows that with a limit of 35, including those original 4 would be a waste and I'm hoping, and its pretty likely that the original 4 will be dropped due to the whole new shippuden thing going on in favour of canon characters.


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 21, 2009)

New Preview from GameTrailers.

What I'd like to note, at 1:03 "With over 35 characters from the Naruto Shippuden series." I think this game goes farther then the supposed Gaara arc. Also, I think thats Naruto using Odama Rasengan toward the end. I'm not sure.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 22, 2009)

Stealing my thunder...

At least TF Sasori is confirmed

Edit
But why did 8ing remove the Akatsuki Cave music with EX Final Valleys?


----------



## Jugger (Jul 22, 2009)

I wonder how pain will be done in this series well it probably isn?t this game but maybe in next.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 22, 2009)

Pain would be *very* tricky to create, I think. Personally, I would make Deva Pain the playable Pain, using the other bodies as special attacks. Azura Path/offensive, Animal Path/Defensive and so on. Using all Six Paths of Pain attack as the Jutsu, and Chou Shinra Tensei as Crisis Jutsu. Heh, difficult. Pain would be a real nuke player.

I'm curious about Tobi, as well. But at least they include TF Sasori. Just wonder how they'll fill up all the character slots.


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 22, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Stealing my thunder...
> 
> At least TF Sasori is confirmed
> 
> ...



Lol well I thought I'd post it up before it disappeared and noone saw it. My fault. 

And I wasn't aware that the Akatsuki Cave had EX Final Valley music. (I've been gone for a while, I've had no internet for a month so I'm behind.)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2009)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Pain would be *very* tricky to create, I think. Personally, I would make Deva Pain the playable Pain, using the other bodies as special attacks. Azura Path/offensive, Animal Path/Defensive and so on. Using all Six Paths of Pain attack as the Jutsu, and Chou Shinra Tensei as Crisis Jutsu. Heh, difficult. Pain would be a real nuke player.


sorry but i disagree if that happed the jiraiya fight would be skipped

i think God,Asura and Animal should be playable wile the other 3 are jutsu,combo,ect.

but thats for revolution 5 or 6.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 22, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> but thats for revolution 5 or 6.


No, I agree. I was merely speculating how they'd create Pain as a character. 
That's to say, not that I expect the story fights to be special... unless they made Pains arena something extra.


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 23, 2009)

So this is who we know is confirmed for the game.



> 1. Baki
> 2. Chiyo
> 3. Deidara
> 4. Gaara
> ...



From the source. Found it on GoNintendo.

Wasn't there a Demon Naruto in this game? Or am I wrong? we still have 14(+?) characters left and that list already has all the characters from the Rescue Gaara arc. So either this goes farther into the Reunion Arc or they add PTS characters. (Please no PTS characters.)


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Since when is Sharingan Kakashi a separate Character? That is the only source I have seen saying that


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 23, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Since when is Sharingan Kakashi a separate Character? That is the only source I have seen saying that



I think he was a separate character in Clash of Ninja 2 along with Sharingan Sasuke.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 23, 2009)

I know that. I am just saying this is the first time anywhere I have heard Sharingan Kakashi will be a separate character for this game.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't see the reasoning behind having two Kakashi's unless one is the original while the "Sharingan" version uses some new Mangekyou attacks/specials as a part of his combos... and he also starts off with the Sharingan on, preferably without HP drain.

Although, they really could just put the two together.


----------



## Slam (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## destinator (Jul 30, 2009)

Huh she punches to hit the special :s? Otherwise look cool, but I want real gameplay of her.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 30, 2009)

Slam said:


> Director's Cut
> 
> Some interview/gameplay.


Kakashi with six specials now? Wow.


----------



## destinator (Jul 31, 2009)

Eh the new JP Naruto game seems to be something completely different, so no competition for Rev3 ^^


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 31, 2009)

So Kakashi has 6 supers, Raikiri, Mangekyo Sharingan, and the water Jutsu, Earth Style: Head Hunter, Fire Style: Fire Ball Jutsu. Whats the last one? Is it the Twin Raikiri that was in EX1 or is that the same as Raikiri cause the Twin Raikiri was badass.

And again they confirmed only Shippuden stuff so there won't be any PTS characters. And this supposedly covers only the first arc. How can they make 35+ characters out of that?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 31, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> And again they confirmed only Shippuden stuff so there won't be any PTS characters. And this supposedly covers only the first arc. How can they make 35+ characters out of that?


I hope they do add some extras, though.
Orochimaru, Itachi, Kisame and Sasuke was not in the story of CoNR2, but.. then again, they already had those characters all ready and done.

I wouldn't mind the same character list, set after timeskip, with their new jutsus at the time and the characters from the Gaara arc. It's what, Chiyo, Deidara and Sasori who are brand new?


----------



## DarkBD337 (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHg6cCsZSKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyou (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't think this has been posted.

Got some specials, see Granny Chiyo in battle, and True Form Sasori. Anyone recognize Sasori's voice actor? People were speculating Johnny Bosch Yong but I don't think it is =\


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 4, 2009)

S e a n said:


> Don't think this has been posted.
> 
> Got some specials, see Granny Chiyo in battle, and True Form Sasori. Anyone recognize Sasori's voice actor? People were speculating Johnny Bosch Yong but I don't think it is =\
> 
> American boyfriend



Sasori is voiced by Jean-Beno?t Blanc. He plays the role of Pakkun.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 4, 2009)

That's Sasori in Hiruko, not the True Form Sasori... So the huge big puppet Sasori is him. The red haired guy with blades and crap is True Form Sasori.


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol, no Sasuke?


----------



## mythic dawn (Aug 5, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Lol, no Sasuke?


  maybe unlikely though anyways cant wait for the game


----------



## Kyou (Aug 6, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't count Sasuke out, interview quoted at the top mentions how they aren't doing how the Japanese did, and like trying to make it like the one Shippuden game, not constantly releasing new ones. Lol yet next year I bet we'll be hearing about Naruto Shippuden Revolution 4

So I think it is likely Sasuke will make it, it wouldn't hurt like give away anything, giving him Chidori, Sharingan and moves he's had since the original series. And Shippuden Design Sasuke is shown first episode so wouldn't count him out too much.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2009)

S e a n said:


> Personally I wouldn't count Sasuke out, interview quoted at the top mentions how they aren't doing how the Japanese did, and like trying to make it like the one Shippuden game, not constantly releasing new ones. Lol yet next year I bet we'll be hearing about Naruto Shippuden Revolution 4
> 
> So I think it is likely Sasuke will make it, it wouldn't hurt like give away anything, giving him Chidori, Sharingan and moves he's had since the original series. And Shippuden Design Sasuke is shown first episode so wouldn't count him out too much.



yeah I see what ya mean, Sasuke only had Sharingan and Chidori in EX2 but the next Revo should cover the Hidan & Kakuzu arc and some of Sasuke vs Orochimaru as well.

oh wow he said Kakashi has a Fuuton super jutsu as well!!!!


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 6, 2009)

MS81 said:


> yeah I see what ya mean, Sasuke only had Sharingan and Chidori in EX2 but the next Revo should cover the Hidan & Kakuzu arc and some of Sasuke vs Orochimaru as well.
> 
> oh wow he said Kakashi has a *Fuuton super jutsu* as well!!!!



Rasengan anyone?


----------



## Jaga (Aug 7, 2009)

saiyan island did an interview with tomy and it looks like Sasuke and Sai are pretty much confirmed!  tomy says that characters will be beyond just rescue gaara arc.

from Veritas



> Jones:   As I mentioned, Story Mode will cover the Gaara retrieval arc and emphasize all the new Shippuden content for North America. As for exact episodes, I think it’s about the first 32 from Shippuden. The story mirrors the anime and recounts the events at the beginning of Shippuden; from Naruto’s homecoming through the ordeal with Akatsuki kidnapping the Kazekage. We tried to keep the story pretty true to the series. However, that doesn’t mean we’re locking the cast down to just that portion of the story–stay tuned as we roll out the full cast for the game over the next couple of months–it should be pretty exciting.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2009)

Jaga said:


> saiyan island did an interview with tomy and it looks like Sasuke and Sai are pretty much confirmed!  tomy says that characters will be beyond just rescue gaara arc.
> 
> from Link removed


thats good news.


so there mugth be also thr TS version of the remaing of the rookie 9.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 7, 2009)

Yea, I'm assuming we'll be getting all the rookies TS versions except maybe Ino, but apparently game play testers have hinted Chiyo wasn't their only exclusive; well according to this Chapter 14 Raw

Decent information site would be here:
Chapter 14 Raw

It seems to keep pretty ontop of new information, although some of it is just thoughts about the game, like they were talkign about including Matsuri -_-. But yea.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 7, 2009)

so the wii is the first next-gen console with a shippuden game, correct?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2009)

squilliam said:


> so the wii is the first next-gen console with a shippuden game, correct?


Yup (unless you don't count Wii as truly "next-gen" but let's not go into that argument).

I do wonder for how long TOMY will continue these exclusive games.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 8, 2009)

^Until the Japanese games quit sucking?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 8, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> ^Until the Japanese games quit sucking?


Heh, fair enough.


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess the Saiyan Island interview confirms that Sasuke and Sai are in it. Especially since if I remember Ninja Destiny 2 comes out around the same time and that goes up to the Reunion Arc.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 9, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> Rasengan anyone?



nah more like Baki's jutsu from EX3!!!


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 9, 2009)

MS81 said:


> nah more like Baki's jutsu from EX3!!!



 That was a nice special indeed.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 10, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yup (unless you don't count Wii as truly "next-gen" but let's not go into that argument).
> 
> I do wonder for how long TOMY will continue these exclusive games.





ryne11 said:


> ^Until the Japanese games quit sucking?





QBnoYouko said:


> Heh, fair enough.



lol that and until nobody buys them anymore.... i like the CoN games, but there all so similar..they need to mix it up. they just add new characters and thats it.

Except for this year. Wi-Fi's gonna be big. Tons of people will prolly buy Revolution 3 just for Wi-Fi (i know i am!) so you can expect a Revolution 4 next year, lol.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 11, 2009)

That blogspot place I posted, posted this.


> In our chat, with the Hokage he specifically said:
> 
> "So I came by to say that none of us in the office have heard of NeoGamespark."
> 
> ...



Although I never really expected DLC, but apparently some people were so you know.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you preorder the game at gamestop, you can order a special edition with the first Naruto Movie dubbed/subbed.


W00t...


----------



## Jaga (Sep 2, 2009)

if you get the regular game, not special edition you can also get the akatsuki ring sasori wears if you pre-order from gamestop.

i vote for this

_Help to bring the guys from Hueco Mundo!_


​


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 2, 2009)

So a ring or a crappy movie? Hmmm.


Probably come cheap plastic crap anyway.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 3, 2009)

Still dub hasn't been released yet so that's positive 

2 months so rest of the roster shouldn't be far off by now.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

Doesn't the dub first DVD come out this month anyway?


----------



## Slam (Sep 8, 2009)

AnimeSuki Forums




> *Rating summary: *  This is a fighting game based on the animated _Naruto_ TV series. Players attack one another with punches and kicks, weapons such as swords and throwing stars, or special abilities called "Jutsu" (e.g., a "Sexy Jutsu" move) with the goal of draining the opponent's health bar. The fighting is constant, and there are various sound effects that accentuate the violence - slashing, punching, and grunting sounds. Some jutsu moves ? depicted in brief cutscene sequences ? include a character impaling an opponent, *and a fighter impaling himself with a long spike in order to wound his opponent*. The central character commonly refers to another person as "Pervy Sage"; other characters discuss a book entitled _Make-Out Tactics_.


Wait what?


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn it if I hadn't been getting surgery I would have posted that Dammit!!!


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 8, 2009)

Slam said:


> here
> 
> 
> Wait what?



Woah woah woah woah!! There is only one character I know that can do this. WTF?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 8, 2009)

Hidan confirmed for Rev 3!

But the story mode is before that arc, isn't it?


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 8, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hidan confirmed for Rev 3!
> 
> But the story mode is before that arc, isn't it?



They stated the character roster isn't limited to the story mode


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Hidan is in Rev 3???


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 9, 2009)

Does this mean we can get Pain and Tobi?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> Does this mean we can get Pain and Tobi?


I think that sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 9, 2009)

I would say Tobi and Pain are 95% out . The Hidan and Kakuzu arc are atleast closeish, and animated, whereas Tobi and Pain haven't even been in the anime yet well fighting wise, so unlikely, very very unlikely.

Hidan is surprising though, but he was already created and what not, and the arc isn't too far off, means we get to hear his voice actor :ho
Better get Ino if he's in even though she wasn't in Jap, she deserves it damnit


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 9, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> Does this mean we can get Pain and Tobi?


If only...

Playing with those two would be a blast.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 9, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> I would say Tobi and Pain are 95% out . The Hidan and Kakuzu arc are atleast closeish, and animated, whereas Tobi and Pain haven't even been in the anime yet well fighting wise, so unlikely, very very unlikely.
> 
> Hidan is surprising though, but he was already created and what not, and the arc isn't too far off, means we get to hear his voice actor :ho
> Better get Ino if he's in even though she wasn't in Jap, she deserves it damnit



I know, no hope at all. But hey, a guy can dream can't he? 



Wraith_Madara said:


> If only...
> 
> Playing with those two would be a blast.


pek Indeed. Ahh...


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 9, 2009)

What Fucking Ugly Boxart


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> What Fucking Ugly Boxart


I see the American Naruto boxarts still haven't improved.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 10, 2009)

That's horrible, its like a bunch of official art thrown onto eachother. It's a cover!!!
Ergh... UN series has much better covers, but suppose its not the cover but content, but still... nice looking covers attract more attention


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 10, 2009)

Almost the same as the Japanese cover, but turning shit on it's side doesn't change the fact that it is shit.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 10, 2009)

Valve's DotA 2

A video of Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi's specials...November 2009 release. I thought it came out next month..


----------



## Jaga (Sep 11, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> What Fucking Ugly Boxart



it sucks... they just recycled the EX1 box art for this. the box arts get worse and worse every time. Revolution 1 had the best. they shouldda just used EX2 or EX3. we're all damn sure that sasuke, sai, yamato, hidan, and kakuzu will be in the game... no need to hide it anymore


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 11, 2009)

My new Nintendo Power confirmed Chiyo.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> My new Nintendo Power confirmed Chiyo.



She has been confirmed for a while


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 11, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> thes
> 
> A video of Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi's specials...November 2009 release. I thought it came out next month..


Is there any release date for Europe? When Revolution 2 was released, we got it five months after USA, if I remember right.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 11, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> She has been confirmed for a while



Missed her on the first page.

Also confirmed she uses a bunch of puppets, article said she required a lot of "micromanagement" and was designed for advanced players...


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 12, 2009)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Is there any release date for Europe? When Revolution 2 was released, we got it five months after USA, if I remember right.


If thats the case, not till April. Nothing has been confirmed for Europe I'm afraid. But I know that it probably won't come to Europe till Spring 2010 or early summer 2010.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 13, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> If thats the case, not till April. Nothing has been confirmed for Europe I'm afraid. But I know that it probably won't come to Europe till Spring 2010 or early summer 2010.


Oh well, at least they don't put it on hold for a year, like some other games. 


Nmaster64 said:


> Missed her on the first page.
> 
> Also confirmed she uses a bunch of puppets, article said she required a lot of "micromanagement" and was designed for advanced players...


I just heard this myself, no ordinary attacks, just puppets? Gotta see how they implement this "unique" fightingstyle.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know if it's JUST puppets, I'm sure she can punch and kick or something, but puppets are her main focus.

Chiyo vs. Kankuro matches will be very interesting...


----------



## Seany (Sep 13, 2009)

Jeez about time they put Chiyo in. Took them 3 years. Next, KN4 please.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 14, 2009)

Seany said:


> KN4 please.



I declare a pre-emptive ban.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hidan being in makes this a must buy, well that and online. Sure he was kinda broken and wierd in EX3 but it wass just cool to use him. If only this had Kimmimaru, The 3rd and Towa I'd declare it the best Naruto game ever made.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 16, 2009)

So since Hidan is in it, that does confirm that Kakuzu is in it right?


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn, we need some info 



Raiyu said:


> So since Hidan is in it, that does confirm that Kakuzu is in it right?



Likely, but not confirmed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2009)

Chapter 459

new video it show Guy,Lee,Neji and Tenten jutsus

Tenten look awesome


----------



## destinator (Sep 18, 2009)

Wtf Hidan in this? So much about who takes from who xD. Anyway at least a chance for online Hidan!


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 19, 2009)

Choji and Asuma


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought EX1 like 2 years ago for nothing. 

Well, this is a must buy for me anyways.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't wait until they release this game here, as well.

Are there any new game modes?
I'm probably one of the few who enjoys gutting fodder nins at the arena.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 20, 2009)

Wataame Daisuki said:


> I bought EX1 like 2 years ago for nothing.
> 
> Well, this is a must buy for me anyways.



Same here. It's pretty much worthless now.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 20, 2009)

So what can we expect from Naruto Shippuden: Clash of Ninja Revolution 4? 50+ characters? lol


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 20, 2009)

They said they might not release one next year


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 20, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Same here. It's pretty much worthless now.



I have all the EX games. 

This thing better have JPN voices....or no buy. 

Dub hater here.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 21, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> They said they might not release one next year



Ah well, this game will hopefull tie us over for a while...


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wataame Daisuki said:


> I have all the EX games.
> 
> This thing better have JPN voices....or no buy.
> 
> Dub hater here.



You won't be buying it

This is an English Exclusive game with no Japanese equivalent, so there is no reason for it to have Japanese voice acting other than to appease the small segment of weaboo wank


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 21, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> You won't be buying it
> 
> This is an English Exclusive game with no Japanese equivalent, so there is no reason for it to have Japanese voice acting other than to appease the small segment of weaboo wank



Well, I guess I have to resist and buy it for the sake of online.

But I am only an American dub hater...so yeah.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just mute it and play some Megadeth in the background or something. 

Would be cool if the game used Wii Speak or some shit though


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree. But then again, there's a lot of multiplayer(online) games that doesn't have it..so yeah. But I agree with you.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 21, 2009)

I guess ill buy it, it seems cool.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Damn, we need some info
> 
> 
> 
> Likely, but not confirmed


didn't see hidan nor Kakuzu.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 25, 2009)

asuma, shikamaru, and chouji are confirmed... new vid:
JESUS CHRIST! Sasuke vs 3 kages ALREADY!!!!

no ino tho?


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 25, 2009)

They were already confirmed.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 26, 2009)

Same video in HD:


----------



## Kyou (Sep 30, 2009)

Players need to control both Chiyo and her puppets at the same time. The trick is in positioning the puppets to optimize their attack abilities while keeping Chiyo out of harm's way.

BASIC PUPPET ATTACK
1) Use the female puppet for weak attacks, which include quick, short-range attacks that combo easily.
2) For strong attacks like long-range and area attacks, use the male puppet.
3) For special attacks (down + strong attack) that hit opponents anywhere, use the male puppet.

ADVANCED PUPPET TACTICS
1) By jumping and doing a weak or strong attack, Chiyo can return a puppet to her side.
2) Chiyo can teleport and switch positions with a puppet by dashing and pressing weak or strong attack.
3) Perform the most damaging combos when both puppets attack at the same time.

From November Shonen Jump; found it here Skanky photos posted by random women on social networking websites. lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2009)

hopefully we get more character annoucement soon.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea. I'm really not sure who else could make it.

I'm sure all of Konoha 12 aside from Ino will be making it, including Sasuke. And also Kabuto and Orochimaru will be in, since this is the Naruto game they're releasing and not planning on constant character update games sorta thing like 4 and 5 sorta thing. It's like the Naruto Revolution game.

I want Ino exclusive  her being left out is wtf worthy.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> Ino being left out is total win.



Fixed. 

Shika will just have to combo with Temari like always... 

**


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 1, 2009)

Kurenai, Hinata, Kiba, and Shino Confirmed


----------



## Kyou (Oct 2, 2009)

@Nmaster64: lol piss off  I meant what I said  negs

The trailer on the page is awesome too, Hinata sounded different when she spoke at the start though like quite different to me Lol, but yea  Looks awesome, Kurenai looks awesome to play as. Her pre battle quote was cool to me for some reason too lol.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 2, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> Players need to control both Chiyo and her puppets at the same time. The trick is in positioning the puppets to optimize their attack abilities while keeping Chiyo out of harm's way.
> 
> BASIC PUPPET ATTACK
> 1) Use the *female* puppet for *weak* attacks, which include quick, short-range attacks that combo easily.
> ...



Kishi would be proud


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 2, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Kishi would be proud






10char


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> @Nmaster64: lol piss off  I meant what I said  negs
> 
> The trailer on the page is awesome too, *Hinata sounded different when she spoke at the start though like quite different to me* Lol, but yea  Looks awesome, Kurenai looks awesome to play as. Her pre battle quote was cool to me for some reason too lol.


yeah hinata voice sounded more mature at the start.

and Kurenai quote was kind of hot.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2009)

new akatsuki video

*
Iwana said this about Madara:*


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 13, 2009)

In depth article on gameplay



> And finally, something that everyone can enjoy. Revolution 3's online previously wasn't much more than just a simple confirmation on the mode. Tomy is letting us pull back the curtain on the details of that mode though, and there's a lot to see. Both head-to-head and two-man squad battles are included with online, and in a nice change from regular online games on Wii the amount of options and modes is pretty large. You've got standard ranked matches with a specific rule set, as well as exhibition matches where you can set flexible rules as the host. Players can also view and customize their friend and rival rosters, or jump into random matchmaking and fight anyone.
> 
> In addition you've also got full-on leaderboards as well, so fights within actual "ranked" matches mean something on a global scale. Nice to see so many options with Naruto's first online offering on Wii.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 13, 2009)

Anko leaked (Stolen from IGN)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Anko leaked (Stolen from IGN)


yeah just read it at the gamespot CONR3 forum.

just because she in a pic doesnt mean she was leaked.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 13, 2009)

So you are trying to say she isn't playable?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> So you are trying to say she isn't playable?


no im saying she was not leaked because it is a official pic.


----------



## destinator (Oct 14, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no im saying she was not leaked because it is a official pic.



Huh? Before this pic we didnt know she was in (from a official source). And as far as I know she wasnt mentioned in the ign article either. So she just slipped through (wouldnt even wonder if the pics are self taken and not from the developers). So yeah, I would count that as getting leaked .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2009)

destinator said:


> Huh? Before this pic we didnt know she was in (from a official source). And as far as I know she wasnt mentioned in the ign article either. So she just slipped through (wouldnt even wonder if the pics are self taken and not from the developers). So yeah, I would count that as getting leaked .


yeah most likely was a error from TOMY since they the ones that give the srreenshots to IGN.


----------



## Slam (Oct 14, 2009)

here

Team Sand.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 15, 2009)

Here

podcast with Mike Jones Senior Producer at TOMY...they talk about Wi-Fi


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Kyou (Oct 20, 2009)

Anko has an actual special this time, that's good.

Yugao confirmed now, dont think she was already, looking good still 

Surprise Orochimaru wasn't in there, but still I think he'll be in the game.


----------



## Ice Prince (Oct 20, 2009)

There is never a Naruto game these days without Oro goodness haha.

I still think some of the final characters to be revealed are going to be:

-Sai
-Yamato
-Orochimaru
-Kabuto
-Sasuke
-Hidan
-Kakuzu
-Ino

Considering all the new work that's went into this game, I'd say Ino's got a nice shot of making it since she was excluded in EX3.  I would hope so at least--it was such a foolish blunder to exclude her in EX3, considering that the rest of the Konoha rookies were included.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2009)

anko   with new stuff :amazed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 20, 2009)

Story trailer


Team leaf video: (Anko, Yugao, Jiraiya, & Tsunade) (aredy posted by ryne11 but people migth want a youtube link.)




Kakashi vs Jiraiya video:




Baki vs Tsunade video:


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 20, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> Anko has an actual special this time, that's good.





gixa786 said:


> anko   with new stuff :amazed



wut? 

Besides the extra seal transformation, what exactly was new about her? Same basic moveset and still has that slutty (in a good way) special...


----------



## Kyou (Oct 21, 2009)

Her last special was just slashing at them, then using her snakes, not a cutscene special, this one is hit the enemy with her special then little cutscene in the air happens.

Well as far as I know last game she did that slashing thing, not a cutscene special, prove me wrong; I haven't played it just seen videos


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2009)

You people must only play the American games... 

She's had the eat-it-bitch super for a game or two. It was in CNR2 as a low-health super...


----------



## Splyte (Oct 21, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> Her last special was just slashing at them, then using her snakes, not a cutscene special, this one is hit the enemy with her special then little cutscene in the air happens.
> 
> Well as far as I know last game she did that slashing thing, not a cutscene special, prove me wrong; I haven't played it just seen videos



She had both those supers in GNT4.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2009)

Splyte said:


> She had both those supers in GNT4.



Thought so! That move is ancient. I knew I've been yelling inappropriate things about the positioning of her enemy for years...


----------



## Kyou (Oct 22, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> You people must only play the American games...
> 
> She's had the eat-it-bitch super for a game or two. It was in CNR2 as a low-health super...



You must not read my post 

I did say


> I haven't played it just seen videos



And eh, hopefully she doesn't have that slashing thing then, I prefer her to have the cutscene constantly, not the cutscene only when critical. IF they block your stuffed.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 22, 2009)

But it's one heck of a nice move. Very risky in multiplayer battles, though. 

Can't wait until we get the final character roster. Haven't seen an update for some time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2009)

The Complete Character Roster. 

1. Naruto
2. Sakura
3. Sai
4. Kakashi
5. Yamato
6. Lee
7. Ten Ten
8. Neji
9. Guy
10. Shikamaru
11. Choji
12. Asuma
13. Hinata
14. Kiba
15. Shino
16. Kurenai
17. Anko
18. Yugao
19. Towa
20. Komachi
21. Bando
22. Kagura
23. Jiraiya
24. Tsunade
25. Gaara
26. Temari
27. Kankuro
28. Baki
29. Chiyo
30. Kabuto
31. Orochimaru
32. Sasuke
33. Itachi
34. Kisame
35. Deidara
36. Hiruko
37. Sasori
38. Hidan 
39. Kakuzu
40. ANBU Kakashi


----------



## Innerhype (Oct 27, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> The Complete Character Roster.
> 
> 1. Naruto
> 2. Sakura
> ...



Nice.

Quite nice indeed.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 27, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> The Complete Character Roster.
> 
> 1. Naruto
> 2. Sakura
> ...



There's like... no story reason at all for those four to be in there. I guess it's to be expected though... They can't let those models and voices go to waste.

Oh, and no Ino... They could've just put in her new model with all of her old moves, since they're so intent on recycling...


----------



## destinator (Oct 27, 2009)

Whaha as long as the japanese devs dont include Ino, youll never see her in Rev game, heck sometimes I wonder if the Rev team even got a inhouse modeling team or if its done by japanese devs. Its seriously hard to believe that some ass looking filler characters get in, yet Ino isnt for a long time now. Kind of damn funny xD.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2009)

lol they edited the GT trailer and took out the character selection screen

here the un edited one i think.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 27, 2009)

Edited the first post.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 28, 2009)

No Ino :awe Cunts.

Lol pissed off what did she do to be kicked out in the Jap game over characters like Hinata, Kiba, Shino who also hadn't shown anything, looks like Tenten is going to get some usage then :ho

Kakuzu and Hidan is pretty cool to be in though, hear their voice actors  ..


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 30, 2009)

Hidan and Kakuzu too.. more Akatsukis? That's it, I want this game.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 30, 2009)

This will be my first CoN/GNT game since Gekitou 4. This is the first installment that I've been completely happy with the additions to the roster. They really did a good job on that this time around.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 31, 2009)

So what's the best GNT game nowadays? I haven't played the US versions and I think GNT4 was the best, unless EX caught up in terms of roster.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

^played em all, and still think gnt4 was the best IMO.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2009)

FFLN said:


> There's like... no story reason at all for those four to be in there. I guess it's to be expected though... They can't let those models and voices go to waste.
> 
> Oh, and no Ino... They could've just put in her new model with all of her old moves, since they're so intent on recycling...


duh they are aredy created they dint waste no character space like some noobs in GS/GF thinks.


that and Kagura is hot.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 31, 2009)

Fuck Ino. Ino is filler level in my book.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> ^played em all, and still think gnt4 was the best IMO.



Agreed.

Although this new one has potential to top it. They're gettin' close...


----------



## Kyou (Nov 2, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> duh they are aredy created they dint waste no character space like some noobs in GS/GF thinks.
> 
> 
> that and Kagura is hot.



You were right on the filler characters being in  I remember disagreeing they would be in, so you were right  



ryne11 said:


> Fuck Ino. Ino is filler level in my book.



Filler characters made it in, why not Ino. Who as you know your book isn't right and she's canon  
If this is THE revolution game to have, should have had Ino in it to complete the Konoha 12.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> Filler characters made it in, why not Ino.



We have a ShikaTema agent on the inside at Eighting.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 3, 2009)

some new videos


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 4, 2009)

No rollout video? They must be pissed at the leak


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2009)

Orochimaru and Kabuto rollout video 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3WRheou7Ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2009)

A look at some of TenTen's moves, she looks really good in this game. Fast forward to 0:15
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujh5wTYfTIQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anki Rendan (Nov 9, 2009)

That's a pretty old video. Unfortunately, Tenten is pretty bad in the GNT EX series, so I'm hoping she got some pretty good buffs in this version. According to the Willvo playtesters first impressions, she's still not very good...but it doesn't matter, she will be my main anyways.

I can't wait to face you all. I'm hyped!


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2009)

Gameplay of some of the cast.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP158uDyVsQ[/YOUTUBE]




This vid shows Kakashi's Mangekyo Sharingan special. Fast forward to 0:35



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zCr0hLewn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2009)

gametrailer put more gameplay videos.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2009)

Got a text msg from Gamestop stating that the game came in today and I can pick it up. This is my 5th GNT series game (2nd U.S. version) but first ngame. Hopefully, there's some decent additions from Clash of the Ninja 2.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2009)

It's out already? I thought it came out on the 17th...


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 12, 2009)

Early at Gamestop


----------



## Judas (Nov 13, 2009)

The Wi-Fi is great. I've been lag free past fifteen matches.




Note: Wonder why SSBB Wi-Fi isn't like this?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2009)

Are you playing 4-player online or just 2?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2009)

FFLN said:


> It's out already? I thought it came out on the 17th...



That's what I thought as well. I also called Gamestop that same day and they told me that it wasn't out yet and would come out on the 17th. 

I then decided to call the store again this morning and they told me it was in, so I picked up the game about 30 minutes ago. 

Now, I'm off to play the game, and get ready to pick up New Super Mario Bros Wii this Sunday.


----------



## Judas (Nov 13, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Are you playing 4-player online or just 2?



4-Player, but it may be just me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2009)

Sasuke rollout video


----------



## Taco (Nov 13, 2009)

Is the God damn ISO dumped yet?


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 13, 2009)

YertPacker is my kid brother in case any of you get schooled by him.

Also. reviews are bitching about the online lag, but it has been nothing but smooth for me.


----------



## Akumaru13 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just found recent gameplay of Hidan and Kakuzu. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8reYk1SoAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judas (Nov 14, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> YertPacker is my kid brother in case any of you get schooled by him.
> 
> Also. reviews are bitching about the online lag, but it has been nothing but smooth for me.



Same here, they must have some bad connection. Also despite what people are saying about the difficulty(e.g. last Deidara fight), I'm going through the story mode quite easily.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNXvdFp2hIE[/YOUTUBE]
Ya online been smooth for me too! Up your speed, and get a lan adapter!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2009)

So... is it fun then? Is it worth $50 or should I wait until it's gone down to $30 or $40?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2009)

The game cost $39.99 in the U.S. 
And the online play makes it worth IMO. The game mechanics also doesn't make it as cheap as it did with previous titles, but the AI can sometimes seem so broken that it's unfair >_>


----------



## Judas (Nov 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> The game cost $39.99 in the U.S.
> And the online play makes it worth IMO. The game mechanics also doesn't make it as cheap as it did with previous titles, but the AI can sometimes seem so broken that it's unfair >_>



LOL, the last Deidara fight. First time I did it I was like, "What the hell am I supposed to do against that!?" Although we should be thankful he doesn't use his second special jutsu.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> LOL, the *last Deidara fight*. First time I did it I was like, "What the hell am I supposed to do against that!?" Although we should be thankful he doesn't use his second special jutsu.



Exactly 

I hate Deidara with a passion. That speed is just ridiculous.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wants to play!!!


----------



## Judas (Nov 17, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Exactly
> 
> I hate Deidara with a passion. That speed is just ridiculous.



The his teleport move, super armor, ridiculously strong clay bombs, plus consistent spamming made him the character to beat. That's only at the lowest difficulty, I was scared to go any higher than that. Also some odd things happened with my game. 1. It says to beat Story Mode at Attack 2 and Difficulty 2 to unlock Deidara, Hiruko, Sasori,etc. but I did it on Diff 1 and unlocked those characters in the shop. Also, if you have data saved from the previous CoNR game you get a 50,000 ryo fan bonus. I got the bonus, but the odd thing is that I don't have any saved data from CoNR2 nor have I ever played the game on my Wii.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 17, 2009)

MS81 said:


> I wants to play!!!


So do I.. alas, all questions about a PAL version coming is either unanswered or leaning towards no. Something about Disney.

Biggest stores around here are pretty quiet too. This is different from when CoNR2 came out. Ah well, can't get them all.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been enjoying this game since I got it. I am up for any fights if people want to play me online.

And if you have played me I am Dark Kakashi on the leader board. ^_^

I may see you in some offline events. ^_^


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wraith_Madara said:


> So do I.. alas, all questions about a PAL version coming is either unanswered or leaning towards no. *Something about Disney.
> *
> Biggest stores around here are pretty quiet too. This is different from when CoNR2 came out. Ah well, can't get them all.



The fuck does Disney have to do with anything?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't look at me, I didn't understand it either. And now I can't find the post at gamepost anymore. Great.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 18, 2009)

Last time with Revolution 2 it also took a long time before they had a release date, and when they did, the first release dates I found in December said somewhere in Februari, which was of course bullshit, and it turned out to be released in May, which was roughly 12 months after the ConR 1. So I'm thinking for PAL regions we have at least 6 months to wait, if not more.

Yep we get screwed again. As if it's not bad enough we pay 50% more for our games since distributers translate the dollar prices directly to euro's, we also have to deal with retarded delays.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2009)

Playing online has been pretty smooth so far, although it's difficult knowing what level opponent you're up against. 

Anyways, did anyone unlock all the characters? If so, anyone willing to upload their game save file?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got the game. I barely have anyone unlocked. *sigh* And missions are back, again?! I hated doing them, so I just didn't. Do they have alternate methods to unlock characters in the shop, like the number of matches?

I haven't tried online yet, but I probably will soon. I had to practice with my Kakashi to get a feel for the changes. I must say, with the addition of his new specials, the pwnsome has gotten pwnsomer.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2009)

How the hell do you beat Deidara? 

Is it a timing issue? 

He's just way too quick to get a beat on, plus you have to defeat him with a special which is just plain insane 

I've tried various combination of down+strong, down+weak, etc...but it does nothing. And he's a dangerous long range fighter and I have nothing to counter it with.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Nov 21, 2009)

Down + A spam. When you get 75% chakra, use his Air X. When Deidara's about to die, you have to find the right moment to use Naruto's cinematic super.

I hated that fight too, so I feel your pain.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmm... although I had read your frustration about that fight before I actually played the game, when I did fight him, he turned out to be easier than I expected. Still annoying, but not too much so, since I beat him within 5 tries or so. Once I noticed that he doesn't flinch, it made it easier to defeat him. I just tried to get behind him while beating on him.

Level 4 difficulty probably would've been more of a problem, but I only had level 3 at the time.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2009)

How are you guys adjusting to the lag? Sometimes I get an okay connection, sometimes my commands are off by 3 seconds. When it's lagging by that much, I usually end up picking a cheap character that has strong spammable moves. Asuma? I only do it for a bit because of its cheapness. I find that it's harder to use my main because the timing is just off from what I would usually need to play at my best.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Nov 23, 2009)

I've adjusted to the button lag pretty well. It's not so bad.

Why isn't this game more popular? And why don't we have an online matchmaking thread? 

I'm =Porcupine=-Wv-, by the way. If you ever see Sai/Yamato/Kankuro/Temari/Gaara in Squad Mode, that's my brother. If you see Tenten/Komachi in singles, that would be me.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2009)

I test out the lag now before a match starts by jumping. If it seems to be above 1.5 seconds or so, I'll finish the match and then search for another opponent. I did run into my first D/C opponent. I'm guessing he clears his records all the time since he was 0 and 0 when I took him on. The lag was okay, but he didn't even let the first match finish before disconnecting.

I'm still trying to get used to the style of play that I have to use online since I can't play as precisely as I usually do. I usually just react to what's happening as it's happening, but now I'm just inputting commands and seeing if my opponent counters.

I'm hesitant to do ranked matches right now because of potentially horrifying lag.


----------



## Judas (Nov 23, 2009)

How did anyone fare against Sasori online?


----------



## Shizune (Nov 25, 2009)

I absolutely cannot get past the goddamn Poisoned Chiyo vs. Sasori match. In addition the money system is very unrewarding and annoying.

Progressing anywhere in the game is one giant drag. Although I just got the game a few hours ago there's a very good chance that it's going back tomorrow; so far ninety percent of my time has been spent frustrated and aggravated at the AI-on-crack in story mode and the fact that one match gives roughly $500 when we need at least $10,000 to unlock a character.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 25, 2009)

It's not that hard. Just down + A. 

The more you play, the faster you unlock. I hated having to unlock with missions in 2, so I would just do it with the total number of matches played.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm so disappointed in Chiyo. She's not advanced, she's just bad.

And all my potential love for the game was destroyed by that Deidara fight. He's so obviously and absurdly OP I just don't want to play the game anymore. I feel like this one is way more inbalanced than usual, and I know online will just be dominated by people playing the obviously OP characters.

*sigh* Maybe next year...


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2009)

Shizazzle said:


> I absolutely cannot get past the goddamn Poisoned Chiyo vs. Sasori match. In addition the money system is very unrewarding and annoying.
> 
> Progressing anywhere in the game is one giant drag. Although I just got the game a few hours ago there's a very good chance that it's going back tomorrow; so far ninety percent of my time has been spent frustrated and aggravated at the AI-on-crack in story mode and the fact that one match gives roughly $500 when we need at least $10,000 to unlock a character.



You need mission mode for this but... select mission mode mode, pick Naruto, and pcik the mission that's titled "10 Straight Missions". When the fight starts,

Do: BBBB,delay,BA; then sidestep cause they're going to substitute. Then BBBB,delay,BBX. Do this for the first four fights then quit. If done right, you'll get a Perfect Match in 6-7 seconds. The reward is over 1,200 ryo. By the way, despite how aggravating the system is, the character's are worth it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 25, 2009)

This may be the game I try to get the cheat system on my Wii working for, just to auto-complete all those missions for me. Too many, NOT FUN.


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, I'm so disappointed in Chiyo. She's not advanced, she's just bad.
> 
> And all my potential love for the game was destroyed by that Deidara fight. He's so obviously and absurdly OP I just don't want to play the game anymore. I feel like this one is way more inbalanced than usual, and I know online will just be dominated by people playing the obviously OP characters.
> 
> *sigh* Maybe next year...



He's easy once you come up with a good strategy. Spam down+A and air+B. 
When you have enough chakra, use his air jutsu to, it does solid damage and 8/10 it's going to hit him. Afterwards is just finding the right time to hit him with the secret technique(just X), while avoiding guard breaks.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 25, 2009)

It's telling me I can't connect to WiFi with the name Shizazzle.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 25, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> He's easy once you come up with a good strategy. Spam down+A and air+B.
> When you have enough chakra, use his air jutsu to, it does solid damage and 8/10 it's going to hit him. Afterwards is just finding the right time to hit him with the secret technique(just X), while avoiding guard breaks.



I didn't say I didn't beat him. I just said he's bullshit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 25, 2009)

Hidan and Kakuzu Rollout Video


----------



## DarkBD337 (Nov 29, 2009)

guys ever played online ranked yet?

this was my first experience lol.

[YOUTUBE]U88t2SLqNsw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sinai (Nov 30, 2009)

Holy shit. Deidara is fucking me so hard right now. 
I'm on my 15-ish try and I'm losing my mind


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> I didn't say I didn't beat him. I just said he's bullshit.



I know, I just put that up there for a strategy to hhave an easier time with him. I now only face this guy(at best) two times before beating him. 

Note: Now he's my main.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 2, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Note: Now he's my main.



Die in a fire.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Dec 3, 2009)

I will be picking this game up soon.

Anyone know of a tier list? Maybe even a top 5 list?


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Die in a fire.



Ah, you hurt my feelings.


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2009)

Sand Coffin said:


> I will be picking this game up soon.
> 
> Anyone know of a tier list? Maybe even a top 5 list?



Kankuro, Hinata, Sasori, Kisame, Hiruko, and Sasuke(mainly from noob friendliness). These characters are considered high/top tier.


----------



## King Piccolo (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone still play this? How can i make money faster, it takes forever to buy everything in the shop.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 25, 2010)

Survival mode.


----------



## arshavin23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know when this game is due for release ?


----------



## King Piccolo (Apr 27, 2010)

Why is this game so unpopular? I really like it and don't get why more people don't play it.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 27, 2010)

arshavin23 said:


> Does anyone know when this game is due for release ?



November of 2009. You'll have to travel back in time to get it on release day.



King Piccolo said:


> Why is this game so unpopular? I really like it and don't get why more people don't play it.



It's not that it's unpopular, it's just that there are other games out there too.


----------



## SSJLance (Apr 29, 2010)

I just picked it up not too long ago. Just unlocked Sasuke. I've always love the Gekitou Ninja Taisen series on the Gamecube...just wish they'd bring over the sound 4 from the 4th GNT game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't unlock Anbu Kakashi >_<

I bought everything but his character.

I got 20% or more for every single character on their missions. I got more than 40% for Kakashi's mission and finished his S Rank Rival mission with Hokage ranking. I expected to play against Anbu Kakashi but kept getting Guy. 

What's left? :S


----------



## FFLN (Jun 15, 2010)

That's the only character I don't have either, but I haven't touched the game for months now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

FFLN said:


> That's the only character I don't have either, but I haven't touched the game for months now.



Maybe I should just complete every single mission for every single character since I can't think of anything else


----------



## FFLN (Jun 15, 2010)

That's one way to do it... or you can double-check on gamefaqs. I thought you only needed to get a certain percentage with particular characters for Anbu Kakashi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

FFLN said:


> That's one way to do it... or you can double-check on gamefaqs. I thought you only needed to get a certain percentage with particular characters for Anbu Kakashi.



Yeah, I always check gamefaqs cheats, faqs and message boards sections.

20% mission completions for every single character except for Kakashi.
40% mission completions for Kakashi, including S Rank Rival battle. 


I did at least 30% for each character and over 50% for Kakashi, including Hokage ranking for the S Class Rival Mission.

And apparently your mission rank (Hokage, Head Ninja, Jonin, etc...) determines your percentage.

Hokage= 10%
Head Ninja= 9%
Jonin= 8%

etc...

at least that's what I got from their forum boards.


*Edit:*

Finally unlocked Anbu Kakashi. I just made sure I played at least 4 missions for each character. After that I went back to Kakashi and his S Rank Rival mission changed from Guy to Anbu Kakashi.


----------

